# A/V Receiver 5.1 Probleme



## wichi (1. Oktober 2009)

Ich besitze eine SB Audigy 2 ZS sowie den AV Receiver RX-5050B / RX-5052S von JVC. Diesen habe ich über den digitalen Ausgang der Soundkarte an den Receiver angschlossen. Mein Problem ist nun, dass der Receiver das ganze nicht als Sourrund bzw 5.1 erkennt. Es sei gleich dazu gesagt, dass ich natürlich auch meinen DVD Player angeschlossen habe und dort alles einwandfrei funktioniert! Eine aktuelle Software ist ebenfalls installiert. Wenn ich über Systemsteuerung auf meine Soundeinstellungen gehe und die Lautsprecher konfigurieren möchte so höre ich nur die seitlichen Lautsprecher. Auch bei Spielen, die 5.1 / EAX unterstützen funktioniert der Center nicht.. Auf dem Receiver kann man auch sehen , dass nur die seitlichen Boxen "aktiviert" sind. Wenn ich einen Dolby Digital Film schaue , so sieht man auf dem Receiver immer alle 5 Boxen leuchten... Hab ich irgendwo einen Anschluss/Konfigurationsfehler?


Lg


----------



## chmee (1. Oktober 2009)

Bin da schon paar Tage raus (Konfiguration von Soundkarten für 5.1), aber glaube, noch zu wissen, dass die Konfiguration der Boxen nicht in der Soundkarte gemacht werden sollte und der optische Ausgang das Signal RAW bekommen und per Passthrough weiterleiten sollte. EAX funktioniert nicht über SPDIF -so war es jedenfalls mal - nur über den analogen 5.1Ausgang.

Links:
http://www.twam.info/electronics/spdif-audigy2
http://www.hifi-forum.de/viewthread-54-3497.html
http://www.hifi-forum.de/viewthread-54-8315.html

mfg chmee


----------

